# Cherry burls?



## climberjones (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys first time posting in this forum but i was wondering if cherry burls are good or worth anything dropped a few cherry trees today and thought i might cut them off if so!! thanks! (I guess there called burls? Big lumps on trees)


----------



## swift4me (Sep 2, 2012)

As long as they are fairly sound and don't have a bunch of voids, someone would do somethging with them.. I don't know about the real value ($$$) though. Maybe someone else.

Pete


----------



## hunthawkdog (Sep 2, 2012)

we were working in a state park and a camper asked us to save him the cherry burls we had he gave us some real fancy pens he sure was excited to get them burls another wood worker i know also likes to get any burls you can find he tried to pay me back with an all weekend wood turning class but i didnt get to go


----------



## harley2143 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm a turner an although a cherry burl is beautiful if taken the proper care to cut it right. The value of it isn't that much mainly because there are quit a few around. Id be nice if you knew of someone who turns to trade. I do that all the time. Got a bunch of 18in Black Ash from a guy and he didn't want anything for. Was happy to see tht I loved the wood but I turned a beautiful Barkon boat bowl for his wife and thought she was going to kiss me and it made his life alot better. She said if he could get anything like that for all the things he gives away she won't care. Besides its always nice to say thankyou in a different way and people always love a nice crafted bowl. So do some trading, a good size cherry burl naturl edged bowl 12in Diameter is worth $150 and up depending on how solid it is. Don't think because someone can get couple hundred bucks for finished product that its worth that much to sell the wood to him. Even at 150 dollars he probbly has 6 hrs in making it and taking the risk if it has punk wood in the center. Turning for normal guys is a passion driven by the end result and not by what its worth. Everyone wants to make money at a hobby but reality will always stop you and tell you to get to work elsewhere.


----------

